# Ricco Rodriguez's is the New U.F.C. Champ



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

Ricco Rodrigues is the New U.F.C Champ.
He is the first N.Y. Fighter to win this title.

I clap my hands to him
He has opean the doors.

U go Ricco
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

:wavey: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Ricco still get no respect!
No replys waz up with that People??????????


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2002)

Ricco's the man of the month for sure =-)


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Thank U!


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2002)

No problem


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

><><><
:wavey:


----------

